#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-25
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> so the server team have created paper cuts
<czajkowski> now I need to figure out we make that a paper jam
<czajkowski> as it effects more than the server team but more teams/projects
<czajkowski> right tick
<czajkowski> working with ivanka on wednesday re paperjams
<czajkowski> if anyone else has any ideas about thrse
<czajkowski> *these
<highvoltage> bonjour
<czajkowski> howdy highvoltage
<ball> Sometimes it's hard to get vendors to take us seriously.
<ball> :-/
<JanC> ball: vendors who don't take customers seriously will go bankrupt sooner or later  ;)
<ball> JanC: ...or merge with Oracle
<czajkowski> heh
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> howdy
<czajkowski> skyping ivanka re  paper jams
<Pendulum> czajkowski: awesome :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: skyped ivanka last night
<czajkowski> we're gonna try and make some progress on the paper jam idea
<czajkowski> seeing as the server team have come up with paper cuts
<dholbach> nice, what did she say?
<czajkowski> so we're gonna poke matthew east (documentaion) and um david (translations) and the new sever lead
<czajkowski> as they will be at the sprint next week
<czajkowski> and see if a member of her team can look at the current docuementaion and see how it effects folks
<dholbach> sounds good to me! :)
<czajkowski> so the fact that if you take a windows sys admin and yuo want to encourage them to switch over, some of the documentation may be missing some of the basic first steps as an linux admin already knows them
<czajkowski> dholbach: when she emails me later on with details I'll forward it to you in case you wanna chat about it next week at the sprint if you get a chance
<dholbach> yeah, thanks a lot!
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> I'll also see about sorting out our slogan and working on the wiki over next few days
<czajkowski> jussi01: mentioned it lacking stuff
<czajkowski> though I'm not sure what, but I need something to work on :(
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning daniel
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
